# Stall Decorating Ideas



## baybrothers97 (Jan 17, 2014)

Me and my horses are participating in a 4 day event and they are have a stall decorating contest. The theme is Treasure the Memories. Does anyone have any ideas at all for what I could do for a stall decoration. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BlueEyedPaint (Apr 1, 2014)

I first think Pirate for treasure, but I bet a lot will do that... maybe like a decade thing like 1950s,1960s for memories????? IDK lol... Good luck!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Decorate the stall in your stable colours, and put up pictures of your horse, and you and your horse, doing all the fun things you've done over the years together. Foal pictures (if you have them), growing up pictures, picture of you doing different classes, or parades, or costumes. These are _your_ memories with your horse


----------



## baybrothers97 (Jan 17, 2014)

Okay thanks everyone those ideas helped me! I think I will combine both ideas into one


----------

